# Beach Help



## The Positive (Jun 28, 2005)

I live like 30-45 mins from Miami Beach and South Beach. I like to get some nice shots of the beach and the rolling water. Can anyone give me tips for taking pictures of a beach?


----------



## Glen C (Aug 2, 2005)

Dusk and dawn are the best times to take beach pictures. Depends what your after though....


----------



## JeLeAk (Aug 2, 2005)

dont forget to take the lesne cap off ^_^


----------



## ClickCrazy (Aug 6, 2005)

Be sure to have a tripod with you..A mini pod if you want to get any low to the ground shots. And lots of spare batteries as those lower light situations sometimes call for longer exposures, not to mention hot days drain  them as well.  Try metering for the sky, the water and the midrange to be sure of your exposure.  I often see some shots ruined by a washed out sky


----------



## vixenta (Aug 7, 2005)

People, driftwood or something make what seems as a normal beach picture into something more meaningful.  Have fun, and looking forward to seeing you beach photo's


----------



## PhotoB (Aug 19, 2005)

I'd say fast shutter speed for crisp water. That's a personal preference though. Some people like "milky" waters...

But what do I know? I'm in a land-locked loacation and the only water around me is a green pond.


----------

